# ranger intracoastal



## Aceshi (Sep 9, 2012)

Just wanted your thoughts on this boat. I live up in Waco so 70% of my fishing is for Bass, but I do love to go down and chase the Reds and Specs about 4X a year. Would i be better off with this rig, or a true bay boat? I have been looking and researching for a true cross over rig that has the speed of a bass boat, but the features of a bay boat. I just sold my Bass Cat, due to the fact that I cringed everytime I thought about putting a 40k bass boat in the salt. My budget is between 38K and 42K including options. Any ideas or help would be appreciated.

On another note I am really surprised that more people are not interested in a boat like this, or more boat companies would be building them. When i lived in GA I owned a Pathfinder and liked the boat, but i thought it was a slug, the same with all the skiffs that I see. i need something that will run at least in the 60's for the Bass tourneys i fish.

thanx,

Stephen


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

We actually sell a lot of the ranger intracoastal. A lot of guys here in setx do a lot of bass fisherman and enjoy saltwater fishing on occasion. In fact we order a lot of our xpress bass boats set up as saltwater boats. I am not a bass fisherman but I can see where the intracoastal is needed in certain markets and do well. good luck and feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Years ago Skeeter, Triton, Stratos, and Procraft all made the same type boat. I have a friend that is on the prostaff for Skeeter and he said he thought it was cool, but just really never took off. It will be pretty hard to get a new one for your price range. I have seen a few for sale that are used that are in or below your budget. In fact that is the same type boat that I want to get the next time around. As far as fishing the bays they will take a little more water to get on plane even though I think the Ranger has tabs. I like the way they look plus I see several guys fishing out of cc during bass tournies also. It is up to you on what you want.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

A buddy runs a bullet intracoastal and works great. We looked at ranger but wanted more speed other then that rangers are nice boats


----------



## NO FLUKE (Nov 11, 2011)

I run, a ranger caymen 223 22' with merc 250 and run 70 mph plus.this boat will do it all.no your not going to get up in 6" of water but for a crossover boat you just cant beat it.drafts in about 10"-11" of water .the fit and finish on a ranger is second to none,the fishability is awsome.handles rough chop like a dream and with experienced captian you can get up on plane in about 14" of water.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Another option is the Yellowfin 21. I had a 2011 model than ran 74 with a 250 SHO, the guys with the 300 Mercs are 76 to 77, all stock. Viper Blue is at YF factory. My boat is the all white.

Videos at: 




and:


----------



## ccm (Aug 4, 2011)

*I had one*

I had a 2005 Ranger intercoastal. 18'+ in length with a Yamaha 150 VMax. Have owned 6 other Ranger boats and the intercoastal was the best built boat I ever owned. I was like you, did a lot of bass fishing and some marsh fishing so I thought the intercoastal was the ticket for me. The good and the bad:
Good:
Unbelievable hole shot. Did not have trim tabs but it came out of the hole better than any bay boat I have ever ridden in.

Fast for the horsepower. Ran in the low 60's. For the horsepower I
don't think any bay boat would keep up with you.

Like I said, fantastic build, fit and finish.

You had to be very careful when turning this boat. I literately felt
like it would throw you out of the boat it turned so sharp. I have never
ridden in a boat that would turn like the intercoastal.

Bad:
Little floor space. If I put a 48 qt ice chest on the floor for my fish
there was NO floor space to speak of. The new intercoastals now
have insulated live wells so you could use them for a fish holding 
area instead of an ice chest.

Rangers are not cheap but hold their resale value very well. Every
Ranger I have sold was purchased by the first buyer to look at them.
I take very good care of my boats.

Needed more water to get on plane than a bay boat. But again mine
did not have tabs.

In sold my intercoastal and bought a Ranger 2000 which is a 20' bay boat. It is a very good boat but not the same quality as my intercoastal. There has been many time I wish I had not made the switch.

Honestly either a bay or intercoastal will fit your needs. But if you are looking for 60 mph you are not going to find a lot of quality bay boats that will meet that need. There are some but most will have very large engines.

If you have any questions PM me and we can talk on the phone.

Charlie


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

I was in the same predicament as you. Living in SETX I split my time between T Bend, Rayburn, and the coast. I opted for the 22' Majek Xtreme with the bubble console. It's probably not the best fit for everyone,but it fit my needs perfectly. It's lower profile helps with wind drift, has an open layout, and can still do 70+ mph. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I have gone back and forth all my life from salt and fresh. I like both and my favorite depends on the season. I have been looking for a great crossover for a long time and there just isn't many options. There is a company in Floriday called Storm Boats that get a lot of great reviews in the bass boat world. They build a hybrid and will allow you to design the layout. Probably going to get you in the $50 range though if you go with the 21-22' and a 250hp, but might be worth a call. I recently found a 1997 Champion 202 Bass and Bay. It was a little older than I really wanted, but that model boat has a such a great reputation and the boat was in good shape with a tandem galv trailer that I bought it. I just had safe-floor installed about a month ago. I took these pictures this weekend. It isn't perfect, but I can live with that a lot easier than if I spent $50k because that one isn't going to perfect either. So far I love it and don't have to think twice before dropping it in the salt.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

That is a sweet champ!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to 2cool! It's nice to see another Waco guy here.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

How well do the bass crossovers do in chop when anchored? They sit so low in the stern I would think it would be a concern for taking on water?


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Bottom Finder said:


> How well do the bass crossovers do in chop when anchored? They sit so low in the stern I would think it would be a concern for taking on water?


I rarely anchor in chop and have never anchored in chop with stern facing the waves, but if so then yes I could see lots of splash coming over the back. My auto bilge should hopefully take care of it.


----------



## Patrick McNutt (Nov 21, 2005)

Great topic! I have a bay boat but also bought a 1999 Ranger R81 bass boat for fishing Choke Canyon and Amistad. I love the ride of the Ranger. It can take some chop and keep you dry. I put it on Baffin one time last winter with a north wind and it handled fine. I am seriously considering selling both and going to a "hybrid" style boat. Again great topic.


----------



## MAGNUM (Jun 25, 2004)

You could also look at a flats style boat.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Shearwater boats


----------

